# My emersed dish garden terrarium, with pics!



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

This is my emersed dish garden, and is really just a place for me to grow plants emersed until I can make a proper Wabikusa ball. So far, all I've made is a mess. I would like to get the Plant Glass Cylinder 3005 that Do!Aqua makes, but don't see the point in that until I can make a good Wabikusa ball or someone starts to sell them.

It sits in a five gallon aquarium with one of those SAD lights on top, so they are being grown under three 35 watt CFL's around 5,000K. Originally I fertilized them with fertilizer water, but that just ended up growing algae. Right now I mist them daily with tank water, and keep clean tap water in the bottom to keep the humidity up, and the tank is covered with a plate of glass except for a 1/2 inch gap in the back.

I have Rotala "Colorata" , Alternanthera reineckii, Lobelia cardinalis "dwarf", HC, unknown crypts in there, as well as Staurogyne repens which seems stunted and isn't growing "normally" even though it's been emersed for a month (with all the others.) I added some Downoi plantlets yesterday since they are not digging my aquarium and I wanted to try to salvage what I could. The media is 50/50 fluorite and houseplant potting soil over half a liter of Ehfisubstrat Pro.


































I don't know if the crypts can be "adapted" to a wabi-kusa lifestyle, growing in an open dish in normal household conditions. I put them here because they were freebies and didn't want to throw them away. I don't know if they can be adapted to low household humidity.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice. Its quite lovely


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

what is that on the lower part of the dish. is that downoi?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

btw, what are you using in that dish? flourite?


----------

